# 50 ways to spot a fake natty...



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

50 Ways To Spot A Fake Natural Bodybuilder | NattyOrNot.com .............Though some of theses were quite funny. Thoughts?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Notice how they say 'someone with big muscles '

Steroids ftw


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

LOL Mike O'hearn... He's natural its all in his diet 30% carbs, 30% fat, 40% protein hahahahaha yeah ok Mike!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@nattysteveo

No4


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

The author of that website seems to be a right dweeb


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> @nattysteveo
> 
> No4


 @Natty Steve'o

You've been busted. :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mrwright said:


> The author of that website seems to be a right dweeb


Irrelevant. Hes still right.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

AlQaholic said:


> @SkinnyJ still believes lol


yeah i do m8 - look at simeon panda. Thats body i want and can be achieved naturally like him. Yeah, wont look like ronnie coleman natty but that isnt the look im after


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

SkinnyJ said:


> yeah i do m8 - look at simeon panda. Thats body i want and can be achieved naturally like him. Yeah, wont look like ronnie coleman natty but that isnt the look im after


your joking lol :confused1: i hope


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Juic3Up said:


> your joking lol :confused1: i hope


He's trolling you, no-lifer


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> your joking lol :confused1: i hope


No? Why is that not achiveable after 15 years + training with solid diet and great genetics?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Biggest load of bull**** i've read in my life...probably written by a 10st pencilneck that never lifted a weight in his life.

oh and I know many people that are juiced to the gills that won't ever be able to squat 3 time their bodyweight.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

megatron said:


> He's trolling you, no-lifer


Dont be a hater because simeon has a better physique than you yet you pump gear in your **** cheek.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

just go straight to #50 and it's all covered


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

SkinnyJ said:


> Dont be a hater because simeon has a better physique than you yet you pump gear in your **** cheek.


Yeah, best you stay off the gear mate, then you'll be all out of excuses as to why you look like sh1t.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

megatron said:


> Yeah, best you stay off the gear mate, then you'll be all out of excuses as to why you look like sh1t.


yeah i will do, thanks for the tip, bro. Top board member.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> No? Why is that not achiveable after 15 years + training with solid diet and great genetics?


Because no 2 people will ever look the same...ever, regardless of genetics, gear use etc.

To say you want to look like this or that person is silly and impossible. The only person you will look like is the best version of yourself.

And it doesn't matter if you train for 15+ years...as a natural lifter you will hit your genetic limit in about 2-5 years max. If you don't then you are doing something way wrong.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Simeon Panda is huge. You won't do it in 100 years let alone 15, forget the amount of training and diet...the human body is just not supposed to look like that naturally.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

peanutbob69 said:


> Because no 2 people will ever look the same...ever, regardless of genetics, gear use etc.
> 
> To say you want to look like this or that person is silly and impossible. The only person you will look like is the best version of yourself.
> 
> And it doesn't matter if you train for 15+ years...as a natural lifter you will hit your genetic limit in about 2-5 years max. If you don't then you are doing something way wrong.


Even if you are consistent with diet and training the whole time?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> Even if you are consistent with diet and training the whole time?


Yeah mate no matter what you do...you won't make progress for 15 years. After a while you will only be able to maintain what you have...and even that will become near impossible as your natural test levels decline.

Even on gear it is very difficult to make progress for 15 years+.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

43. If you catch your son with his pants down, pinning a needle in his glutes, it's not Vitamin B. :lol: :lol:


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

peanutbob69 said:


> Yeah mate no matter what you do...you won't make progress for 15 years. After a while you will only be able to maintain what you have...and even that will become near impossible as your natural test levels decline.
> 
> Even on gear it is very difficult to make progress for 15 years+.


You've just shattered SkinnyJ's world you horrible [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

My favourite

10. If someone with big muscles says you are not as big as him because you are not counting your macros, he is a heavy drug user and probably a porn addict too.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> yeah i do m8 - look at simeon panda. Thats body i want and can be achieved naturally like him. Yeah, wont look like ronnie coleman natty but that isnt the look im after


Simeon Panda - Natural or Not? | NattyOrNot.com


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SkinnyJ said:


> yeah i do m8 - look at simeon panda. Thats body i want and can be achieved naturally like him. Yeah, wont look like ronnie coleman natty but that isnt the look im after


Better start training legs then bruv lol.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

FelonE said:


> @nattysteveo
> 
> No4


Fixed that for Ya brah 

@Natty Steve'o


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Fixed that for Ya brah
> 
> @Natty Steve'o


Cheers mate,was on phone on way to the gym lol.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

im 100% natty... nothing but testosterone in my body.

that counts doesn't it?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

In this day and age if someone is above average muscle mass then there's a 95% chance they're on gear.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Author - Anybody who is bigger or stronger than me = gear


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

havering said:


> Author - Anybody who is bigger or stronger than me = gear


I think it can be construed that way but a lot of what I've read (albeit quickly) appears quite logical!!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Fake natty checking in..!!! ;-D


----------



## x_inferno (May 30, 2014)

A lot of people will hate on the author, but if you read some of his articles, they make a lot of sense and cut through the bull****.

However, he does seem to have some kind of unrelenting hate on steroid use - for no apparent reason - and doesn't acknowledge they can be used responsibly. I've seen him say that he, quote: 'doesn't accept', steroid use unless its a medical reason.

Not sure why. It's the mindset you see all the time, whereby user and abuser are used interchangeably.

Either way, I like his articles. A lot of them are good reads.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

i dont get it , theres more than a few nutters online who " devote " themselves to holding their nose with one hand and handbag with the other whilst saying the words " Steriod user " generally with some form of lisp to boot. Its kinda funny.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> No? Why is that not achiveable after 15 years + training with solid diet and great genetics?


Arnold had the same stats with more time training and loads of steroids. Only a natty would believe simone panda to be natty. Any gear user knows that you gotta be out of your mind to think he's not used **** loads of drugs to get where he is. That's is not in a million years a natural physique, let alone 15


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

nitricdave said:


> i dont get it , theres more than a few nutters online who " devote " themselves to holding their nose with one hand and handbag with the other whilst saying the words " Steriod user " generally with some form of lisp to boot. Its kinda funny.


heh, it's the classic case of having a nice reason to blame their failure on "I won't lower myself to taking that poison"

Much like normal people have their excuses for not training:

"I dont have time"

"I'd rather be a good parent"

"I don't want to be a dumb meathead"

It's all just to help yourself be comfortable with your own mediocrity.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

megatron said:


> heh, it's the classic case of having a nice reason to blame their failure on "I won't lower myself to taking that poison"
> 
> Much like normal people have their excuses for not training:
> 
> ...


The way I look at it is, if you're well into your bodybuilding but refuse to "use", you're either too poor or just too much of a pussy. Probably the latter.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said:


> The way I look at it is' date=' if you're well into your bodybuilding but refuse to "use", you're either too poor or just too much of a pussy. Probably the latter.[/quote']
> 
> If you're properly in to it it just makes sense. The difference from me being natty to after one full cycle was very noticeable.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If you're properly in to it it just makes sense. The difference from me being natty to after one full cycle was very noticeable.


Exactly mate, it's all "Oh but steroids can do this or that to you, you're taking a risk" - okay, so you can say that dedicating yourself to your chosen sport has risks. So everyone in the world should stop competing in sports that pose risks because they might get hurt? Alright...


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Arnold had the same stats with more time training and loads of steroids. Only a natty would believe simone panda to be natty. Any gear user knows that you gotta be out of your mind to think he's not used **** loads of drugs to get where he is. That's is not in a million years a natural physique, let alone 15


So what gear do you think hes on?


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

peanutbob69 said:


> Biggest load of bull**** i've read in my life...probably written by a 10st pencilneck that never lifted a weight in his life.
> 
> oh and I know many people that are juiced to the gills that won't ever be able to squat 3 time their bodyweight.


Mate nearly all guys on gear won't be able to do that, that's a serious feat of strength. I use, but I do not squat 340kg. Does that make me weak?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> So what gear do you think hes on?


It doesn't fvcking matter....even if you take the same gear at the same dose for the same amount of time, eat the same food, train with him and wipe your **** from the same bogroll you won't ever look like him.

I'm not telling you this to put you down...it's just a fact. No two people have the same muscular structure...it's unrealistic to try and aspire to look like some other bodybuilder.

If you have good genetics you might even look better than him...but you will never ever ever look like Simeon Panda...or any other bodybuilder.

There is no roadmap to success in bodybuilding. It's not like take this and this gear, eat this and that and boom you look like Simeon Panda.

Everybody responds differrent to certain gear...so what works for one will do nothing for the other.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

countrybumpkin said:


> Mate nearly all guys on gear won't be able to do that, that's a serious feat of strength. I use, but I do not squat 340kg. Does that make me weak?


Not at all..

Seems like we have about the same bodyweight...And I don't come close to squating 340kg..and I use as well.

Just shows you that the author that wrote that ****e know little to nothing about training...probably some skinny nerd that don't even train but is jealous of anyone that has a bit of muscle and attributes their build on 'steriods'.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> So what gear do you think hes on?


creatine brah


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Give it time, all these fake nattys get caught out in the end. And just for the record, unless Pandas a fvckin alien, he's using.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

You can spot a bodybuilder on roids instantly. They're lean and big, it's as simple as that. And if you're not lean and big and on steroids then you're pretty pathetic, lol.

I don't bother with steroids because I don't like the idea of injecting chemicals into my bloodstream. If anyone has a problem with that then it's your problem not mine. Why would you care if someone else doesn't take steroids? Lol.

That being said, the only way to be the best bodybuilder or powerlifter is to use gear. Anyone who denies this is either lying or a fool.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

peanutbob69 said:


> Because no 2 people will ever look the same...ever, regardless of genetics, gear use etc.
> 
> To say you want to look like this or that person is silly and impossible. *The only person you will look like is the best version of yourself.*
> 
> And it doesn't matter if you train for 15+ years...as a natural lifter you will hit your genetic limit in about 2-5 years max. If you don't then you are doing something way wrong.


Spot on! why I never understand ''Can I look like Jeff Seid/Zyzz threads.''


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Any one bigger than me is not natty lol I love it when lads say I'm natty I just take hgh pro hormones clen t3 ephi I say that's not really natty mate is it ha ha


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

FelonE said:


> @nattysteveo
> 
> No4


Ah bolix......Busted....... NOT...:laugh:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok Ive just read the entire thread, so gents what is classed as big for a natty @ say around the 10 - 14% BF mark. Which I would say is a good natural % for a natural lifter.

What is above average for a natty?

Why do yous call Nattys for wanting to remain within their own body's limitations? Is it not understandable that some people may want to test themselves for what they are? Push the boundaries of natural lifting, or maybe, n get this........ Just enjoy the sport? The world is full of different types of people (thank god). So why not respect an individuals choice NOT to use ASS. Ok I can see the point about people telling lies and misleading others about their usage. However in the grand scheme of things Its the commercial money side of things that corrupts these individuals.

I'm Natty some might say [email protected] just under 17 st but hey I love training and I'm as strong as fk with 18+ " arms 

I want to get down to 16 st and maintain.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

I will refer to my trinity again.

Big

Lean (Sub 10%)

Natural.

You can only pick two.

That being said, as long as you use less than Bostin Lloyd you can still claim YouTube natty!

@Natty Steve'o Nothing wrong with that dude, crack on. It's all down to choice at the end of the day and working with what you have been given genetically.

What is possible natty differs massively though, I know when I first cut down from being a 254lb fat bastard I was 147lbs and still didn't have abs after two years cutting whilst lifting. I reckon I was 7lbs away from visible abs but I also looked fvcking tiny.

Trouble is being a natty is when you cut you will lose muscle gradually. I reckon my absolute max as a natty in terms of visible abs (10-12%) would be 165-170lbs if I am lucky at 5 foot 7. This is why I am no longer a natty lol. Lots of people overestimate their lean mass and underestimate their fat mass. It's a sad fact unless you are very gifted you will most likely look small as a lean natural lifter.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> So what gear do you think hes on?


No idea mate I'm not his drug dealer lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> You can spot a bodybuilder on roids instantly. They're lean and big, it's as simple as that. And if you're not lean and big and on steroids then you're pretty pathetic, lol.
> 
> I don't bother with steroids because I don't like the idea of injecting chemicals into my bloodstream. If anyone has a problem with that then it's your problem not mine. Why would you care if someone else doesn't take steroids? Lol.
> 
> That being said, the only way to be the best bodybuilder or powerlifter is to use gear. Anyone who denies this is either lying or a fool.


So cyclists and strongmen are pathetic because they use gear? :confused1:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Found one...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> So cyclists and strongmen are pathetic because they use gear? :confused1:


Talking about bodybuilders who lift specifically to get big, silly.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

EpicSquats said:


> Talking about bodybuilders who lift specifically to get big, silly.


why is it silly if someone trains to get big? I like being big. It provides my ego with immense fuel...


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Delhi said:


> why is it silly if someone trains to get big? I like being big. It provides my ego with immense fuel...


You missed my point in the post I was talking about.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm gonna print this out and take it to the gym tonight, walk round holding it up to people and judging.

Big guy benching 160kg, yep on gear.

Guy squatting more than me, on gear.

Kids curling little weights then leaving them all over the floor, probably on gear.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> Ok Ive just read the entire thread, so gents what is classed as big for a natty @ say around the 10 - 14% BF mark. Which I would say is a good natural % for a natural lifter.
> 
> What is above average for a natty?
> 
> ...


Here we go again 

Don't you remember getting called out before? You are 25%-30% bodyfat mate, nobody gives a toss about your 18" guns when they are "fatceps". By the time you have abs you will be lucky if you are touching 14 stone.

I have 17.5" arms but then i'm 6-7% right now


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

zyphy said:


> creatine brah


Well im already on that.. Im on 15g a day, does this need to be upped?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

SkinnyJ said:


> Well im already on that.. Im on 15g a day, does this need to be upped?


pfhahaha

#picturemetrollin'


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Everyone on UK-M is on steroids.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

MFM said:


> Everyone on UK-M is on steroids.


I can see why people use and I don't judge them for doing so, neither do I judge people who don't.

I train to have the best physique I can, but my desire to be big doesn't exceed my desire not to use, so I choose the natty route and accept that at my very, very, best I can only ever hope to achieve second division results. I get that, I'm happy with that and will enjoy watching 1st division builders enjoy the results their chosen route provides.

There's room for both, brothers and sisters.


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

peanutbob69 said:


> Biggest load of bull**** i've read in my life...probably written by a 10st pencilneck that never lifted a weight in his life.
> 
> oh and I know many people that are juiced to the gills that won't ever be able to squat 3 time their bodyweight.


Not everyone trains for strength -_-


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

People in my gym think i am on gear and i just wish :confused1:


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

How heavey are you water boy?

6% BF 80% juice all the rest is just p1ss n wind.

Only 17.5 in and using gear......

[email protected]


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

> How heavey are you water boy?
> 
> 6% BF 80% juice all the rest is just p1ss n wind.
> 
> ...


Only..... They'll be lean and vascular and look bigger than 18" natty ones mate.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

megatron said:


> pfhahaha
> 
> #picturemetrollin'


Do you think itsenugh m8?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> How heavey are you water boy?
> 
> 6% BF 80% juice all the rest is just p1ss n wind.
> 
> ...


88kg, 6ft, 6%

When you actually get in shape, let's see if you have more than 14" noodles "big man"


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

megatron said:


> 88kg, 6ft, 6%
> 
> When you actually get in shape, let's see if you have more than 14" noodles "big man"


Forgive me if I've missed it, but is that you in your avi and are you natty? If so, that'd be an excellent goal for me to aim for but can only imagine the work and dedication required to get there?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

The Sweeney said:


> Forgive me if I've missed it, but is that you in your avi and are you natty? If so, that'd be an excellent goal for me to aim for but can only imagine the work and dedication required to get there?


Kind of you to say but I can't claim Natural, although it's been a while since I did take AAS (maybe 6 months). That avatar was 5-6 weeks ago.

Just train your balls off and work on your diet, after a few years you will either reach a lean weight limit or like the fat dude who thinks he's actually a bodybuilder; keep getting fatter and think you're achieving something. That's when (if you want) to add gear.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

megatron said:


> Kind of you to say but I can't claim Natural, although it's been a while since I did take AAS (maybe 6 months). That avatar was 5-6 weeks ago.
> 
> Just train your balls off and work on your diet, after a few years you will either reach a lean weight limit or like the fat dude who thinks he's actually a bodybuilder; keep getting fatter and think you're achieving something. That's when (if you want) to add gear.


Thanks for being honest.

Good physique, either way.

I'm currently trying to find something realistic to aim for.

I'm not interested in taking AAS but would like to know what is realistically achievable for Mr Average who is dedicated to diet and training. As a relatively new lifter, I don't have the experience to know what is a natural average and what is down to amazing genetics.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

The Sweeney said:


> Thanks for being honest.
> 
> Good physique, either way.
> 
> ...


Probably nothing near what you think mate, you can be fat like Natty Steve'o and think you're "hench" or skinny/ripped with decent abs, then your genetics will let you creep closer to something between if possible.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

The Sweeney said:


> Thanks for being honest.
> 
> Good physique, either way.
> 
> ...


What u probably have in your head will be really far off, anyone on a magazine cover or fitness models won't be achievable natty, you can either be big and watery/fat or ripped and small muscle wise, and you'll have to work hard and long to achieve either of them slowly, I realised this after 3 years natty training then I tried a PH and the changes were drastic and give me what I wanted, the problem is if I post a pic of a natural dude in good shape it's not very motivating for someone starting out as you think 'years of work for just that!' Whereas if I show you a ripped fitness model with massive guns you'll think hard work and dedication will eventually get you there, which it won't lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I know when I started lifting I was completely unrealistic about who was natty and what was possible but it's all goal dependant


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

It's also a lot easier for someone whois used gear to spot another user as they can see the changes it makes, whereas a natty user doesn't know about the small things and just presume just big size alone = gear


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> It's also a lot easier for someone whois used gear to spot another user as they can see the changes it makes, whereas a natty user doesn't know about the small things and just presume just big size alone = gear


It was in the gym that it first dawned on me it wasn't just too bodybuilders that use gear,I notice groups of young lads suddenly gain a load of watery mass in a few weeks then Shrink again few weeks later,I guess doing dbol only short cycles with [email protected] or probably no pct


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> What u probably have in your head will be really far off, anyone on a magazine cover or fitness models won't be achievable natty, you can either be big and watery/fat or ripped and small muscle wise, and you'll have to work hard and long to achieve either of them slowly, I realised this after 3 years natty training then I tried a PH and the changes were drastic and give me what I wanted, the problem is if I post a pic of a natural dude in good shape it's not very motivating for someone starting out as you think 'years of work for just that!' Whereas if I show you a ripped fitness model with massive guns you'll think hard work and dedication will eventually get you there, which it won't lol


No, please DO post a picture of what is realistically natty - it'll be good to see.

I'm 6'4" if that makes any difference and somewhere between average and slim frame.

In my head I'd like to end up with this sort of physique...










Or am I dreaming?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> No, please DO post a picture of what is realistically natty - it'll be good to see.
> 
> I'm 6'4" if that makes any difference and somewhere between average and slim frame.
> 
> ...


I think that's definitely achievable natty with hard work and a good diet


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

SkinnyJ said:


> Well im already on that.. Im on 15g a day, does this need to be upped?


bruv

inject at least 30g in each of your glutes for best gains


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Am I wrong in thinking that olympic athletes will be drug tested therefore natural?

View attachment 167567


View attachment 167568


View attachment 167569


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Varg said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that olympic athletes will be drug tested therefore natural?
> 
> View attachment 167567
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking / hoping, as I'd be jumping for joy with any of their physiques after a few years of dedicated diet and training.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

All the top level athletes are on some sort of PED, you'd have to be naive to think otherwise.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> 88kg, 6ft, 6%
> 
> When you actually get in shape, let's see if you have more than 14" noodles "big man"


Already bigger, heavier and stronger. Job done pipe cleaner boy. And all through my own hard work. No chemical enhancements here....lol


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

If this is a dumb question, forgive me, but is Scott Herman natty?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

when i finally get on the gear im gonna wipe the floor with every one of you


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

The Sweeney said:


> No, please DO post a picture of what is realistically natty - it'll be good to see.
> 
> I'm 6'4" if that makes any difference and somewhere between average and slim frame.
> 
> ...


This is achievable natty after years of training and a pump! You won't walk around like that when 'soft' also remember these guys LIVE that lifestyle not just part time like us,

The other pics posted don't look natty though, if someone's skin looks sucked up against the muscle they ain't natty, and most TESTED athletes aren't natty!

Aim to look like the guy in pic quoted here although there pumped, the best you can hope for is what I'd call 'in shape'

Edit: after having a second look at that pic if they walk around like that then I'd say they're assisted in some form tbh..


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Natty Steve said:


> Already bigger' date=' heavier and stronger. Job done pipe cleaner boy. And all through my own hard work. No chemical enhancements here....lol[/quote']
> 
> "bigger" "heavier"
> 
> ...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> Already bigger' date=' heavier and stronger. Job done pipe cleaner boy. [b']And all through my own hard work. No chemical enhancements here....lol


there are now 51 ways.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

banzi said:


> there are now 51 ways.


Funny, he's so big and strong but the only pics of him are obscured, partial and blurry...

Thing is with these guys, even if they took all the gear int eh world they'd still look like crap because they already do.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

megatron said:


> Funny, he's so big and strong but the only pics of him are obscured, partial and blurry...
> 
> Thing is with these guys, even if they took all the gear int eh world they'd still look like crap because they already do.


If he took a full body pic in shorts he would have to leave the forum.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> "bigger" "heavier"
> 
> Yes mate you're fat, we already know this
> 
> Get your abs out and let's see how "big" and "heavy" you are lol. Keep living in denial champ xx


And stronger:wink:

......Not even 14st, 6ft and on Ass. I'm embarrassed for you...... :blush: 6% is not natural fella, you forget I am. Now go jab yourself you don't want to lose them there gains.....:laugh:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> And stronger:wink:
> 
> ......Not even 14st, 6ft and on Ass. I'm embarrassed for you...... :blush: 6% is not natural fella, you forget I am. *Now go jab yourself you don't want to lose them there gains...*..:laugh:


Get yourself down the chippie, dont wanna lose them gains.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> And stronger:wink:
> 
> ......Not even 14st, 6ft and on Ass. I'm embarrassed for you...... :blush: 6% is not natural fella, you forget I am. Now go jab yourself you don't want to lose them there gains.....:laugh:


Just get a decent picture up and settle the debate. Or take gear and win the Olympia - lmfao, denial is your friend


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> Get yourself down the chippie, dont wanna lose them gains.


If I want to talk to the budgie I'll rattle the cage.......In he jumps on the banzi-wagon lol

I'm 18.7% a going off calipers, so not that fat really saying I'm all natural. No drugs used here to to gave a false impression of who I am.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> Just get a decent picture up and settle the debate. Or take gear and win the Olympia - lmfao, denial is your friend


Errrm wheres yours?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> If I want to talk to the budgie I'll rattle the cage.......In he jumps on the banzi-wagon lol
> 
> *I'm 18.7% a going off calipers*, so not that fat really saying I'm all natural. No drugs used here to to gave a false impression of who I am.


GUY IN ANOTHER THREAD JUST SAID HE USED CALIPERS THAT SAID HE WAS 6% WHEN IN REALITY HES ABOUT 12

So that would make you 36% which isnt all that far off judging by your pictures.

PS, you never mentioned you were natty??


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Errrm wheres yours?


its in his avi


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> Errrm wheres yours?


You are 25-30% mate, don't kid yourself, if you got lean you'd be lucky to be 12 stone.

My picture is in my avatar, can post up more if you want to look like an even bigger bellend?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> its in his avi


No its not I need one with a spoon


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> You are 25-30% mate, don't kid yourself, if you got lean you'd be lucky to be 12 stone.
> 
> My picture is in my avatar, can post up more if you want *to look like an even bigger bellend*?


I don't think you could mate your doing quite well already


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> You are 25-30% mate, don't kid yourself, if you got lean you'd be lucky to be 12 stone.
> 
> My picture is in my avatar, can post up more if you want to look like an even bigger bellend?


20% 30% 40% lol its all irrelevant, I'm still bigger and stronger than you drug boy. You need to up your dose to catch up to us Nattys :laugh:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Natty Steve said:


> 20% 30% 40% lol its all irrelevant' date=' I'm still bigger and stronger than you drug boy. You need to up your dose to catch up to us Nattys :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> Broken record mate, boring now. You're fat, you have no idea what it is to diet properly and only hold on to the "natty" card to excuse you utter lack of achievement. Get a pic up in shorts? *silence*
> 
> BTW bodybuilding is nothing to do with how much weight you can move, keep using your weights belt as a gurdle for your gut.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

megatron said:


> Broken record mate, boring now. You're fat, you have no idea what it is to diet properly and only hold on to the "natty" card to excuse you utter lack of achievement. Get a pic up in shorts? *silence*
> 
> BTW bodybuilding is nothing to do with how much weight you can move, keep using your weights belt as a gurdle for your gut.


Brutal post


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

banzi said:


> Brutal post


Can't stand guys kidding themselves, I know it's human nature but it holds you back.

Truth is the dude things gear is some magic wand, he doesn't understand that all it allows you do to is train even harder and recover faster. That's it, you still need to have your diet, supps, lifestyle etc. on track - he doesn't even do that, so even if he adds gear he will just get fatter. Whereas in his own little world he would turn into Phil Heath overnight  It's sad.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> Broken record mate, boring now. You're fat, you have no idea what it is to diet properly and only hold on to the "natty" card to excuse you utter lack of achievement. Get a pic up in shorts? *silence*
> 
> BTW bodybuilding is nothing to do with how much weight you can move, keep using your weights belt as a gurdle for your gut.


Your Skinny....I don't use a weights belt!

Yeah I know.... its about pumping yourself full of hormones above the bodies natural limits, then saying look at me.... When in reality its not you its the drugs, talk about false showmanship.... I'm more than happy to post up a picture of my FAT self when I see one with you holding a spoon. Your not even 14 stone and on the gear! You go on like your some huge monster. I could lose 2 stone of fat and still be 15st. A full stone heavier than you, and this without even looking at the chit you pump into yourself. Its pathetic really. Get some good size about yourself before gobbing off.

You have your goals, I have mine. Forget technique, use no momentum. Only using a strict ROM, you need muscle to move weight. The bigger the weight = a bigger stronger muscle.  This applies even when you on drugs


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> Funny, he's so big and strong but the only pics of him are obscured, partial and blurry...
> 
> Thing is with these guys, even if they took all the gear int eh world they'd still look like crap because they already do.


Ive got videos up on this forum


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> GUY IN ANOTHER THREAD JUST SAID HE USED CALIPERS THAT SAID HE WAS 6% WHEN IN REALITY HES ABOUT 12
> 
> So that would make you 36% which isnt all that far off judging by your pictures.
> 
> PS, you never mentioned you were natty??


It must be true then......


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> Your Skinny....I don't use a weights belt!
> 
> Yeah I know.... its about pumping yourself full of hormones above the bodies natural limits, then saying look at me.... When in reality its not you its the drugs, talk about false showmanship.... I'm more than happy to post up a picture of my FAT self when I see one with you holding a spoon. Your not even 14 stone and on the gear! You go on like your some huge monster.* I could lose 2 stone of fat and still be 15st*. A full stone heavier than you, and this without even looking at the chit you pump into yourself. Its pathetic really. Get some good size about yourself before gobbing off.
> 
> You have your goals, I have mine. Forget technique, use no momentum. Only using a strict ROM, you need muscle to move weight. The bigger the weight = a bigger stronger muscle.  This applies even when you on drugs


And you'd still be fat...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> You are 25-30% mate, don't kid yourself, if you got lean you'd be lucky to be 12 stone.
> 
> My picture is in my avatar, can post up more if you want to look like an even bigger bellend?



View attachment 167647


LOL @ 25 - 30


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> View attachment 167647
> 
> 
> LOL @ 25 - 30


Post a pic up then mate if you're so sure of yourself? I'm being generous at 30%

BTW that means byt he time you got to 10% you'd only be 73kg, that's 11.5 stone, that's being generous and assuming you don't lose any muscle.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> And you'd still be fat...


The thing is I won't because what you call fat is within the normal range of an adult 14%. and not the to the limits you guys go to for comps..... I think it you who need a reality check. As these levels of bf 6% etc are achieved by abusing drugs. Cheating. Now show me a guy who can achieve a good size with this level of bf without cheating himself then I will take my hat off to him/her.

The difference between me and you is, your a drug abuser who cant do it naturally. I can :tongue:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> The thing is I won't because what you call fat is within the normal range of an adult 14%. and not the to the limits you guys go to for comps..... I think it you who need a reality check. As these levels of bf 6% etc are achieved by abusing drugs. Cheating. Now show me a guy who can achieve a good size with this level of bf without cheating himself then I will take my hat off to him/her.
> 
> The difference between me and you is, your a drug abuser who cant do it naturally. I can :tongue:


bleh, more self-denial mate... keep on not backing up a single thing you say, your credibility is in the minus figures at this point...


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

All good, I found one of you on hols with your partner 

View attachment 167648


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> Post a pic up then mate if you're so sure of yourself? I'm being generous at 30%
> 
> BTW that means byt he time you got to 10% you'd only be 73kg, that's 11.5 stone, that's being generous and assuming you don't lose any muscle.


Theres videos up on this forum mate of me when I started back into training. Ive been out with a dislocated ankle and broken fibular. I then had an umbilical hernia so I haven't trained in anger of n on for the last 3 years. Excuses excuses I hear you cry but I'm 3 months back in and its going well.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> All good, I found one of you on hols with your partner
> 
> View attachment 167648


yeah I see you still have the red cap i gave you, you said you had lost it...... I'll see you when I get home x


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> bleh, more self-denial mate... keep on not backing up a single thing you say, your credibility is in the minus figures at this point...


Wheres your back up? It goes both ways drug boy....


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

> Wheres your back up? It goes both ways drug boy....


What did you want mate? I have my pic in my avi?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> What did you want mate? I have my pic in my avi?


Post up a pic of you holding a spoon, anyone can post pics up in avi's etc. It don't mean they are true......


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Totes loving the handbag fight girls x


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> What did you want mate? I have my pic in my avi?


Post up a pic of you holding a spoon, anyone can post pics up in avi's etc. It don't mean they are true......

PS I'll be starting a jourmal/progress tracker on here so all will be reviled then. There is also vid's on the forum of me


----------



## Titleist (Feb 20, 2015)

> Post up a pic of you holding a spoon, anyone can post pics up in avi's etc. It don't mean they are true......
> 
> PS I'll be starting a jourmal/progress tracker on here so all will be reviled then. There is also vid's on the forum of me


Hi Mate, Are there any videos of you on the forum at all?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Linderz said:


> Hi Mate, Are there any videos of you on the forum at all?


yes

They are in this thread pg29

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/178495-ukms-natty-physiques-29.html


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

> yes
> 
> They are in this thread pg29
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/178495-ukms-natty-physiques-29.html


tbh you seem quite strong for a natty 

most people cant bench 130kg natural unless theyve been doing it years, and even then its still an achievement..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

b0t13 said:


> tbh you seem quite strong for a natty
> 
> most people cant bench 130kg natural unless theyve been doing it years, and even then its still an achievement..


LOL, I do more now I'm aiming for 3 plates aside 3 sets of 8-10reps so not too far away..... Ive been training for 30+ years off and on taking into account what life throws at you....Ive never taken anything and never will. I know my body and what I can achieve, so all this talk saying you cant do this natty and cant do that natty is all a bit dull. It may dishearten or even encourage youngsters into taking gear.

I agree there are limits to what levels can be achieved within normal hormone range however the truth of the matter is, people turn to ass without even challenging these natural thresholds.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

> The thing is I won't because what you call fat is within the normal range of an adult 14%. and not the to the limits you guys go to for comps..... I think it you who need a reality check. As these levels of bf 6% etc are achieved by abusing drugs. Cheating. Now show me a guy who can achieve a good size with this level of bf without cheating himself then I will take my hat off to him/her.
> 
> The difference between me and you is, your a drug abuser who cant do it naturally. I can :tongue:


To be fair, you're probably on the wrong site to be picking a fight against drug use?!

I chose against using gear because a) I think im too big for a footballer as it is, and B) we get tested from time to time but to call it "cheating" is a bit silly to say the least. As @megatron already said, the gear allows you to lift more and recover quicker, its not a magic wand - I'm sure he didn't get to 6% without a hell of a lot more work than most natty guys are even prepared to put in.

You guys clearly have different aims and goals, surely its a bit silly to be trying to compare sizes?


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

> LOL, I do more now I'm aiming for 3 plates aside 3 sets of 8-10reps so not too far away..... Ive been training for 30+ years off and on taking into account what life throws at you....Ive never taken anything and never will. I know my body and what I can achieve, so all this talk saying you cant do this natty and cant do that natty is all a bit dull. It may dishearten or even encourage youngsters into taking gear.
> 
> I agree there are limits to what levels can be achieved within normal hormone range however the truth of the matter is, people turn to ass without even challenging these natural thresholds.


Again in fairness I think you've missed the point of what mega's trying to say. The point is, you are very unlikely to get 18+ inch arms and sit at sub 10% BF with washboard abs unless you are on gear.

The idea isn't to dishearten or discourage people, its to educate "natty"s on what is and isn't achievable.

Personally I wish I hadn't been so naïve to think that looking like these "natural" magazine cover models was easily achievable with enough hard work when I was younger. It wouldn't have encouraged me to take gear, but it would have made me re-evaluate my goals to something more realistic and then I probably wouldn't have got so disheartened when I was convinced I was doing everything right but wasnt looking how I expected to!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Scammell29 said:


> To be fair, you're probably on the wrong site to be picking a fight against drug use?!
> 
> I chose against using gear because a) I think im too big for a footballer as it is, and B) we get tested from time to time but to call it "cheating" is a bit silly to say the least. As @megatron already said, the gear allows you to lift more and recover quicker, its not a magic wand - I'm sure he didn't get to 6% without a hell of a lot more work than most natty guys are even prepared to put in.
> 
> You guys clearly have different aims and goals, surely its a bit silly to be trying to compare sizes?


I hear what your saying fella. I'm not picking a fight with drug use I don't have a problem with it if that's what any one person wants to do with their life. In my own personal view I would be cheating myself as to my goal, which is to train naturally and push myself to be big and strong while maintaining a good all round physic. I'm not interested in shows where drugs are rife. I'm interested in my own abilities/capabilities as a natural lifter.

If a drug enhances performance weather it be recovery or lifting more weight. If your goal is to train yourself to bench 100kg naturally I would call it cheating by taking said drug. If your a pro BB and everyone is using, then the playing field is level (not cheating). Its all subjective to what any individuals goals are


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Post up a pic of you holding a spoon, anyone can post pics up in avi's etc. It don't mean they are true......
> 
> PS I'll be starting a jourmal/progress tracker on here so *all will be reviled* then. There is also vid's on the forum of me


Auto correct can bring some amusing typos.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Scammell29 said:


> Again in fairness I think you've missed the point of what mega's trying to say. The point is, you are very unlikely to get 18+ inch arms and sit at sub 10% BF with washboard abs unless you are on gear.
> 
> The idea isn't to dishearten or discourage people, its to educate "natty"s on what is and isn't achievable.
> 
> Personally I wish I hadn't been so naïve to think that looking like these "natural" magazine cover models was easily achievable with enough hard work when I was younger. It wouldn't have encouraged me to take gear, but it would have made me re-evaluate my goals to something more realistic and then I probably wouldn't have got so disheartened when I was convinced I was doing everything right but wasnt looking how I expected to!


Essential body fat is necessary for the optimal functioning of your organs, bones and nerve tissues. For a man a percentage of less than 10 may be considered too low. The comp guys go to the extreme. They use drugs to achieve it.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

banzi said:


> Auto correct can bring some amusing typos.


And your pint is?

point.....lol


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Essential body fat is necessary for the optimal functioning of your organs' date=' bones and nerve tissues. For a man a percentage of less than 10 may be considered too low. The comp guys go to the extreme. They use drugs to achieve it.[/quote']
> 
> And that's my point, I didn't know that when I started out and I wish I did. This can only help educate other beginners.
> 
> I'd understand your gripe if mega was denying drug use.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Scammell29 said:


> And that's my point, I didn't know that when I started out and I wish I did. This can only help educate other beginners.
> 
> I'd understand your gripe if mega was denying drug use.


I never denied anything, I am pointing out that Steve is around 30% bodyfat and if he actually got in shape all his perceived "mass", his 18" fatceps that he loves so much - would all disappear. There's plenty of these blokes in gyms all over... Bore off and try dieting, oh wait, you can't... Then blame everything on gear.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

megatron said:


> I never denied anything, I am pointing out that Steve is around 30% bodyfat and if he actually got in shape all his perceived "mass", his 18" fatceps that he loves so much - would all disappear. There's plenty of these blokes in gyms all over... Bore off and try dieting, oh wait, you can't... Then blame everything on gear.


Yup and I'm agreeing with you :thumbup1:

I used to be that person that had a warped perception of what was achievable naturally.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

I don't see drug use as cheating unless you are competing in a natty competition. Apart from that, natty versus assisted are two different divisions with two different potentials, surely?

Can we not exist in harmony and congratulate and admire each other across the fence for what ever we can achieve from our chosen path?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> I don't see drug use as cheating unless you are competing in a natty competition. Apart from that, natty versus assisted are two different divisions with two different potentials, surely?
> 
> Can we not exist in harmony and congratulate and admire each other across the fence for what ever we can achieve from our chosen path?


I'm more than happy to do so :thumbup1:


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

As a side... and just to clarify my own position on the matter - if chemical assistance was a) free, and B) 100% guaranteed not to have any long term medical side affects whatsoever, I'd change my name to Zammo (ask your parents, kids). Sadly, as neither of those cases exist, I'll soldier on as best I can and build what I can build.

Peace, brothers.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

megatron said:


> I never denied anything, I am pointing out that Steve is around 30% bodyfat and if he actually got in shape all his perceived "mass", his 18" fatceps that he loves so much - would all disappear. There's plenty of these blokes in gyms all over... Bore off and try dieting, oh wait, you can't... Then blame everything on gear.


There are still no videos of you benching 130KG (1 set of 9 reps will do). Muscle moves weight not fat! It ain't going to happen, your not strong enough to pull the skin off a rice pudding.:laugh:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Muscle mania nuff said lol


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> As a side... and just to clarify my own position on the matter - if chemical assistance was a) free, and B) 100% guaranteed not to have any long term medical side affects whatsoever, I'd change my name to Zammo (ask your parents, kids). Sadly, as neither of those cases exist, I'll soldier on as best I can and build what I can build.
> 
> Peace, brothers.


You might be surprised to learn how little the long-term side effects are. If you're sensible about it steroids are amongst the safest drugs. In fact, the World Health Organisation once ran a trial of using testosterone as a male contraceptive. (They didn't go through with it because it turned out too many men could still get girls pregnant while on gear.)


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> You might be surprised to learn how little the long-term side effects are. If you're sensible about it steroids are amongst the safest drugs. In fact, the World Health Organisation once ran a trial of using testosterone as a male contraceptive. (They didn't go through with it because it turned out too many men could still get girls pregnant while on gear.)


Maybe I'm too ignorant, but the risk of gyno, shrunk nuts and liver stress put me off, even if the risk is relatively small.

Plus there's no way I could afford it.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

The one about looking old is utter bollox. My dad has never touched any gear in his life and looks way older than I do.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> No? Why is that not achiveable after 15 years + training with solid diet and great genetics?


having to wait 15 years to look like that - missing you on my prime ages  roids FTW


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

The Sweeney said:


> Maybe I'm too ignorant, but the risk of gyno, shrunk nuts and liver stress put me off, even if the risk is relatively small.
> 
> Plus there's no way I could afford it.


it's so cheap tho?


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

ryda said:


> Muscle mania nuff said lol


Simeon panda is a muscle mania pro, still natty?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todai said:


> it's so cheap tho?


must depend on how much disposable income you have to label it cheap or not. Certainly not cheap in my eyes, not when everything is added up


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zyphy said:


> Simeon panda is a muscle mania pro, still natty?


Lol knew someone would bring this up haha yh he is! But I saw some dudes Instagram last night, he was 21 and the size of phil heath, claims he's natty and competes in muscle mania!

Said before on the bnbf site the rules are stated clearly! On the musclemania site there nowhere to be seen!!


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

todai said:


> it's so cheap tho?


If it's more than gym membership, it's not cheap! :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todai said:


> hmm - a bottle of test is like . a tub of obols say ? I think that pretty cheap considering 'test boosters' are this plus some


No A I, hcg or pct?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todai said:


> hmm - a bottle of test is like £££££... a tub of obols say ###0? I think that pretty cheap considering 'test boosters' are this plus some


no price discussion by the way


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

safc49 said:


> no price discussion by the way


I apologise - didn't know,

AI - user dependant - HCG, is cheap as chips also, PCT is similar to the above I had mentioned. I personally think it's cheaper. I know someone on the dole who runs it so its cheap enough. BUT - that is user dependant and depends on disposable income.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todai said:


> I apologise - didn't know,
> 
> AI - user dependant - HCG, is cheap as chips also, PCT is similar to the above I had mentioned. I personally think it's cheaper. I know someone on the dole who runs it so its cheap enough. BUT - that is user dependant and depends on disposable income.


Your certainly not the only one to say hcg is "cheap as chips" but not in my experience. It's cheap abroad but add shipping to the uk and it's actually more expensive unless buying more than needed


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

This the dude I was referring to, 21 years old and natty and a muscle mania pro lmao


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

i have puffy nips and am not on the orange juice..

list is faulty.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

safc49 said:


> Your certainly not the only one to say hcg is "cheap as chips" but not in my experience. It's cheap abroad but add shipping to the uk and it's actually more expensive unless buying more than needed


source it local if you can


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

safc49 said:


> Your certainly not the only one to say hcg is "cheap as chips" but not in my experience. It's cheap abroad but add shipping to the uk and it's actually more expensive unless buying more than needed


Pregnyl 5000iu is less than half the price of 10ml test from all the sources I've used


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todai said:


> source it local if you can


Our local suppliers charge crazy prizes lol. even more expensive than some popular online suppliers unfortunately. Plus here there's probably not many dealers actually know what hcg is (that was how it used to be anyway)


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Pregnyl 5000iu is less than half the price of 10ml test from all the sources I've used


No doubt there's cheaper suppliers but most average joes won't have the circle around them to point them in the right direction so will be paying the higher prices


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

ryda said:


> This the dude I was referring to, 21 years old and natty and a muscle mania pro lmao


Natural in the same way as Jackie Stallone?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

The Sweeney said:


> Natural in the same way as Jackie Stallone?


He looks about 6 feet tall?

2 foot legs, 2 foot upper body, and a 2 foot head


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Maybe I'm too ignorant, but the risk of gyno, shrunk nuts and liver stress put me off, even if the risk is relatively small.
> 
> Plus there's no way I could afford it.


The risk of gyno is minimal with correct planning; you take an AI or some tamoxifen and you're good. Your nuts do not permanently shrink. Liver stress is minimized with injectables as long as you don't take massive doses or stay on too long.

There have been a few case studies where they gave people moderate to high doses of testosterone and harder drugs like anadrol and for the most part all cardiovascular, liver, and kidney indicators remained within normal range. The exception was the ones that took the highest dosages (e.g. 600 mg/week of test) who went slightly out of range with some cholesterol and other indicators, but they also reverted to normal when they stopped getting injections.

Not trying to sell you anything, but just saying that it's not the case that your balls fall off, you liver fails and your heart stops, as some people seem to believe.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

safc49 said:


> He looks about 6 feet tall?
> 
> 2 foot legs, 2 foot upper body, and a 2 foot head


He?

That's Sylvesters mum! :lol:


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> The risk of gyno is minimal with correct planning; you take an AI or some tamoxifen and you're good. Your nuts do not permanently shrink. Liver stress is minimized with injectables as long as you don't take massive doses or stay on too long.
> 
> There have been a few case studies where they gave people moderate to high doses of testosterone and harder drugs like anadrol and for the most part all cardiovascular, liver, and kidney indicators remained within normal range. The exception was the ones that took the highest dosages (e.g. 600 mg/week of test) who went slightly out of range with some cholesterol and other indicators, but they also reverted to normal when they stopped getting injections.
> 
> Not trying to sell you anything, but just saying that it's not the case that your balls fall off, you liver fails and your heart stops, as some people seem to believe.


Thanks for the reply.

<I've got this friend who wanted to know>..... Just out of interest, how long does one keep gains earned on gear if one was to reach a level they were happy with (I know there's no such thing) then stop taking but keep training?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

The Sweeney said:


> He?
> 
> That's Sylvesters mum! :lol:


Thought that other picture was quoted too lol


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

safc49 said:


> Thought that other picture was quoted too lol


 :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

EctoSize said:


> 50 Ways To Spot A Fake Natural Bodybuilder | NattyOrNot.com .............Though some of theses were quite funny. Thoughts?


 24inch biceps...dead giveaway :lol:


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> <I've got this friend who wanted to know>..... Just out of interest, how long does one keep gains earned on gear if one was to reach a level they were happy with (I know there's no such thing) then stop taking but keep training?


I don't think you keep your gains very long to be honest, although I don't have a lot of data for that. Maybe part of the reason is that people generally don't want to stop taking it when they start. (You have the most resistance to the idea before you start.. once you've already done it once and seen the results and managed the side effects there really isn't much incentive to stay away from it a second time..)

I lost about half of my gains within 3 months of my first cycle, although I did it wrong and I didn't do PCT. (Also a lot of the gain was water..)

It would be a gradual decline to your "natural limit" once you stop taking steroids; maybe a year or two with most losses in the first 6 months, but I'm just guessing.

However, some other evidence suggests that your natural limit is slightly increased after you take testosterone, due to effects of muscle memory.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> I don't think you keep your gains very long to be honest, although I don't have a lot of data for that. Maybe part of the reason is that people generally don't want to stop taking it when they start. (You have the most resistance to the idea before you start.. once you've already done it once and seen the results and managed the side effects there really isn't much incentive to stay away from it a second time..)
> 
> I lost about half of my gains within 3 months of my first cycle, although I did it wrong and I didn't do PCT. (Also a lot of the gain was water..)
> 
> ...


So there's a little bit of truth behind this then...


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> So there's a little bit of truth behind this then...


Yeah that's quite accurate for a comedy sketch.

But like I said, I'm mostly at the beginning stages so wouldn't know very much about what happens after. But if you look at bodybuilders who have retired or quit due to injury or health problems, after a few years they tend to look larger than average but no longer insanely huge.


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Yeah that's quite accurate for a comedy sketch.
> 
> But like I said, I'm mostly at the beginning stages so wouldn't know very much about what happens after. But if you look at bodybuilders who have retired or quit due to injury or health problems, after a few years they tend to look larger than average but no longer insanely huge.


I think the part where he said it's like being up in the casino but never being able to cash in your winnings - you just got to keep on playing.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

The Sweeney said:


> I think the part where he said it's like being up in the casino but never being able to cash in your winnings - you just got to keep on playing.


Yeah although it may be largely psychological as well. It's like competitive athletes who get out of shape when their fighting career is over.. there's just no incentive to keep training as hard so they don't bother. Once you go on gear and experience the insane pumps and energy highs you get, training without it is just not the same.. so I can see why someone who doesn't do gear anymore would stop training hard.


----------



## C33G (Feb 23, 2014)

Steve-o, you are exactly what is sterotypically whats wrong with british people you absolute waster. Why do you even come on this forum?

My guess - till fill your free time which you have far too much of chat utter garbage and 'tell us' how you go about things when in reality you ****ing dont do any of that do you???

Its all 'i could' 'i would' or 'you are' ....

Ps im 14stone on the button and have 18'' arms, my dicks also bigger than yours MVIII

@Natty Steve'o


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

peanutbob69 said:


> Biggest load of bull**** i've read in my life...probably written by a 10st pencilneck that never lifted a weight in his life.
> 
> oh and I know many people that are juiced to the gills that won't ever be able to squat 3 time their bodyweight.


I prefer to be a pencil neck with a body that girls find sexy than a fat neck that squat 3 times his bodyweight.

For the record I have seen only one guy in my life that can squat 3 times his body weight and he has a pencil neck.


----------



## Arliquin (Sep 7, 2014)

bodyweight around 80kg...






Natty?


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Creatine-glutamine brah


----------

